# Retention Planning for velux  windows



## LTL1234 (31 May 2019)

Can anyone advise how long retention planning applications usually take to complete. 

It has come to light that our house, built in 1986 is different to the original plans. Plans were for two bedrooms upstairs, there are 3, therefore there is a velux to the rear in the third bedroom not in the plans and a velux to the front up over the stairs that are not in the original plans. We bought the house with these in place in 2008, as there was a building compliance cert in place confirming substantial compliance with planning our engineer & solicitor were happy to give title. 

Unfortunately our purchasers engineer & solicitor are not and 4 months after we went sale agreed are now requesting retention planning for these.

Unfortunately time is not on our side, what is the quickest time frame we can realistically hope for regarding retention?


----------



## kceire (6 Jun 2019)

The Velux to the rear are Planning Exempt.
The Velux to the front requires Planning or Retention in your case.

Lets say you engaged someone today to sort out the Retention Application.
The next week or 2 would be spent surveying the property, arranging Newspaper notice, OSi Maps, prints, Site Notice etc

Once lodged, you will get a decision in 8 weeks, that's your Notification of Decision.
Theres a 4 week appeal period now.
4 Weeks later, you get the Final Grant of Permission, and then you can get your Engineer to issue you with a cert of compliance with planning, which you give to the other side.

Where are you based?


----------



## LTL1234 (6 Jun 2019)

Thank you @kceire for taking the time to reply. 
So 12 weeks in total for retention planning given the decision is in 8 weeks & then the 4 week appeal period. 
Unfortunately we have run out of time to apply for retention. 

We have already engaged an engineer and are considering the below. 

Some Local Authorities will consider the insertion of a Velux on the front to be exempted development by reason of Section 4(1)(h) of the Planning & development Act, 2000 (as amended) “development consisting of the carrying out of works for the maintenance, improvement of other alteration of any structure, being works which affect only the interior of the structure or which do not materially affect the external appearance of the structure so as to render the appearance inconsistent with the character or the structure or of neighbouring structures”.

We could argue that inserting a velux on the front roof does not render the property inconsistant with its own charater or the character of surrounding properties, particularly as both neighbours have velux rooflights to the front.


----------



## kceire (10 Jun 2019)

Good luck with that. 
You may still fall foul of the alterations to the roof which are not exempt. 

Keep us updated anyway as if they care considered exempt then it would set a precedent for the country. 

I can’t see if being exempt from experience.


----------

